# Tankmates for clown loaches and rainbow shark 180G



## iceprizm (May 20, 2011)

I just redid my 180G 6'x2'x2' tank, it has sand bottom and a decent amount of plants and driftwood. 

I am planning on putting my 9 clown loaches, 1 Rainbow Shark, a white spotted sailfin pleco, and a couple BNs into the tank once it clears up.

So I am looking for any ideas to stock up that 180. 

BTW my other tank (75G) has Australian rainbows, congo tetras, and a few livebearers so I want something different for the 180G.


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

I'm not really that well clued up on Freshwater anymore but looking at the fish you have I would maybe avoid fish that live at the bottom of the tank, as far as Im aware Clowns are community fish but no point in getting more fish that hang around the bottom.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A school of tiger barbs, or a nice school of redline sharks would look good in there, probably even a large school of each.


----------



## iceprizm (May 20, 2011)

susankat said:


> A school of tiger barbs, or a nice school of redline sharks would look good in there, probably even a large school of each.


I was thinking of tiger barbs, redline sharks is a no go they dont do well for me and they are super expensive at lfs.


----------



## iceprizm (May 20, 2011)

would neons or cardinals be an issue with the cls? for some reason i read they are not compatible.


----------



## iceprizm (May 20, 2011)

ok heres what im thinking 

8 bosemanis
8 blue neons
12 cardinals
maybe a ram

how does that sound?


----------

